# New Member



## Testoman98 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys & gals, just thought I'd introduce myself. I've been peaking in for quite some time, but decided to make it official. I'm a long time member of freakz (diff name) and wanted to branch out. I see so many members, and so much feedback, just all around great board. Glad to be here, see you guys around.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Testoman98* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Testoman98 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Prince, will do


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

Welome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Testoman98 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

